# New Toby Pics!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't posted any pictures of Toby in a while so... Here you go! Enjoy!

I am obsessed with Pluto (Mickey Mouse's yellow dog). I have been since I was a little kid. I have about 25 Pluto things, including stuffed animals. Toby got a Pluto toy when I saw it at Petsmart on Friday. He loves it (a boy after his mama's own heart)! 










If you gonna make me stay in da bafroom when you leave I'm gonna cuddle wif my toys mama!










I sweep best wif my toys!










Are we done wif pics yet? I'm sweepy!











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh is he so adorable! I would love to just give him kisses all over that sweet face. By the way how is Rocky, hope he is healing well.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

aww Ashley, Toby is so handsome and cute!
I love the way he cuddles with his toys <3


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Oh my gosh is he so adorable! I would love to just give him kisses all over that sweet face. By the way how is Rocky, hope he is healing well.


Thanks Evelyn 

Toby loves kisses, so you're in luck lol. 

Rocky is healing, slowly but surely. He had his checkup with the vet who said that, considering his complications, he's healed well. It's crazy because with Toby he was all better in two days. Rocky's surgery was two weeks ago and he is just starting to really heal and act like himself. Poor baby. How's Ike doing post surgery? I saw that he got his stitches out but I lost the track of the thread before I had time to comment. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

miuccias said:


> aww Ashley, Toby is so handsome and cute!
> I love the way he cuddles with his toys <3


Thanks Mayra. Me too, he really loves some of them. Only child syndrome I think- his toys keep him company when I'm not home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Toby is soooo cute.... Chico sleeps with his toys too... its so cute when they bring a toy to bed with them......


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! We haven't seen Toby in so long. He's so cute with all of his toys. Odie's not really a toy dog but once in awhile she'll grab a toy and bring it to someone and it melts my heart.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh what beautiful pictures of Toby! He is gorgeous! Love that boy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Geez, about time we see Toby's handsome face again! I missed him! He is so cute and adorable, especially snuggling with his toys!! Love you Toby!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

What a gorgeous little boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Toby is so cute. I missed seeing him. Glad you posted some up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh Ashley he is precious! Love the way he cuddles his toys! Lupita uses her toys to barter! If I am cooking or eating, she'll run and get one of her toys and drop it at my feet. "I'll trade you bobo for a bite of whatever you are eating!"


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Aw, Ashley, I am glad you posted pictures of Toby! He is so cute, especially the one here he is hugging the blue toy. He looks so happy!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all. I'm glad you all like the pics of my baby boy!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

"Mama, we know I'm an adorable and handsome boy so how's that idea of getting me a sister coming along?"


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> "Mama, we know I'm an adorable and handsome boy so how's that idea of getting me a sister coming along?"


I've had to hold off indefinitely. I posted a thread about it a while ago. Now it will be a while, but one day it will happen. Now just turned out to be a bad time. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful Toby, I've missed you! I love the last two pics in particular.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Melissa. We were gone for about a week but we are back and better than ever!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I've had to hold off indefinitely. I posted a thread about it a while ago. Now it will be a while, but one day it will happen. Now just turned out to be a bad time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



Oh, sorry I missed the thread. Approaching a new pup responsibly is the best thing you could ever do! You'll know when the time is right!


----------



## melhasty2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

Such a sweet boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. He's a good boy 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Such a sweet & precious boy with a wicked glint in his little eye


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww I missed Toby! I just love that little dark wrinkle in between his eyes; it gives him so much character. He has the sweetest face.. <3


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

What a sweet boy! Good to see he is still not too tough to snuggle with his pink blanky


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

He is so adorable. I love catching my dogs sleeping with toys.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute! I have missed Toby pics


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanky!!! Toby is very secure in his masculinity. Pink and purple blankets don't bother him, softness is his only requirement. Considering he is a blanket hoarder he can't afford to be picky 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Oh, sorry I missed the thread. Approaching a new pup responsibly is the best thing you could ever do! You'll know when the time is right!


Yes.. You don't want to be one of these dreadful people that go back on
the breeders website, fall in love and put a deposit down within half an hour.....ahem 😗


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Yes.. You don't want to be one of these dreadful people that go back on
> the breeders website, fall in love and put a deposit down within half an hour.....ahem 😗
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If I didn't move 800 miles away from Toby's breeder, I would probably have another chi by now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great pictures, as always brought a smile to my face.
BIG kiss to you Mr.Handsome, and a kiss to your mama too!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

He looks so velvety and sweet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you. He is a soft sweet boy!

Glad he put a smile on your face, sweet LS! How are you feeling? 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Toby is just so cute!! Love his expressions! Handsome lil hunk!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww I have missed seeing Toby pictures! I love seeing Toby. He is super adorable as always!

I could go broke with the new Disney stuff at Petsmart. There is several shirts that they have that I keep meaning to get Jaxx. 

On a side note you just reminded me I need to order Jaxx that JW Bowling pin.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Awww I have missed seeing Toby pictures! I love seeing Toby. He is super adorable as always!
> 
> I could go broke with the new Disney stuff at Petsmart. There is several shirts that they have that I keep meaning to get Jaxx.
> 
> On a side note you just reminded me I need to order Jaxx that JW Bowling pin.


As I said I have an obsession with Pluto. One of the T-shirts Petsmart has is Mickey and Pluto! I got it for Toby on sale for $10. It's too cold to wear it except in the house but we love it. I seriously have to avoid that area of petsmart now because I absolutely adore all things Disney and would be broke if I bought all the stuff I like. I got Rocky a Mickey shirt and even found a Minnie one in Lilly's size (XL)! 

And that bowling pin is the one you got him for Christmas. He loves it 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> As I said I have an obsession with Pluto. One of the T-shirts Petsmart has is Mickey and Pluto! I got it for Toby on sale for $10. It's too cold to wear it except in the house but we love it. I seriously have to avoid that area of petsmart now because I absolutely adore all things Disney and would be broke if I bought all the stuff I like. I got Rocky a Mickey shirt and even found a Minnie one in Lilly's size (XL)!
> 
> And that bowling pin is the one you got him for Christmas. He loves it
> 
> ...


I love all Disney stuff. When we first saw all the Disney stuff hubby's first words were oh no. I think he felt his wallet shrinking. The first toy I can remember as a kid was a Mickey Mouse that you squeezed his hands and he walked.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Awww I have missed seeing Toby pictures! I love seeing Toby. He is super adorable as always!
> 
> I could go broke with the new Disney stuff at Petsmart. There is several shirts that they have that I keep meaning to get Jaxx.
> 
> On a side note you just reminded me I need to order Jaxx that JW Bowling pin.


Oh my gosh, they have Disney stuff at Petsmart?! I don't know if you knew this, but I am a crazy Disney fanatic. Good thing we don't have a Petsmart here!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh, they have Disney stuff at Petsmart?! I don't know if you knew this, but I am a crazy Disney fanatic. Good thing we don't have a Petsmart here!


Yep, they do!! This is Toby's Disney tee. 
Chose this one because its got Pluto on it!











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Yep, they do!! This is Toby's Disney tee.
> Chose this one because its got Pluto on it!
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh I love it!! So cute. And look at all of Toby's toys! What a lucky little guy.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Ahhh I love it!! So cute. And look at all of Toby's toys! What a lucky little guy.


Thanks. He's so spoiled, I can't even believe it. My mom moved up here and bought him all kinds of toys on top of everything he already had. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Awwww,so precious!!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

GAH! I want a little Toby clone for Gemma! He is Mr. Perfect! So handsome, as always.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Sheila. 



LittleGemma said:


> GAH! I want a little Toby clone for Gemma! He is Mr. Perfect! So handsome, as always.


Can I have a Gemma clone for Toby?



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

